# Heating with Apple wood



## rmihalek (Mar 3, 2009)

I cut down an apple tree for a friend and was going to save the wood for smoking meat/BBQs but realized that there's no way I'll ever need that much wood for cooking, so I used it for heating.

The apple wood makes great coals, but burns up way too fast. I'll have an 8 inch deep layer of coals in the stove, but no flame. The heat output doesn't seem to be as good as oak or maple.

I'm wondering if I cut up a duff tree or if all apple wood is like this? 

This friend has another apple tree that she says I can take down and keep the wood, but it may not be worth it if it all burns like this. I'm not charging her anything and she lives 40 miles away, so it's a bit of a hassle for what's turning out to be not such good heating wood.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Mar 3, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> I cut down an apple tree for a friend and was going to save the wood for smoking meat/BBQs but realized that there's no way I'll ever need that much wood for cooking, so I used it for heating.
> 
> The apple wood makes great coals, but burns up way too fast. I'll have an 8 inch deep layer of coals in the stove, but no flame. The heat output doesn't seem to be as good as oak or maple.
> 
> ...



An 80 mile round trip for one small tree is not worth it no matter what the wood...


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL!!!!

Ya missed it burning!!!

They burn quick and HOT!!! 

Apple is good to mix with not quite seasoned Oak or for in the mornings to ramp things up.

I dunno if I would drive 40 miles for one tree though..
Maybe a truck load.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## AIM (Mar 4, 2009)

40 miles is a haul for a tree but if your friend is VERY appreciative then 40 miles is nothin.


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Sell it. Around here I can get 2 -3 times the price of "regular" firewood. Hardcore BBQ guys will love to have it and most will not mess with the chore of cutting and spliiting themselves.


----------



## flotek (Mar 4, 2009)

isnt it interesting apple is rated higher o n the BTU scale than oak and some other heavy hitters ? I think the scale is only a glimpse of whats good wood to burn as im finding theres alot more to heat potential and burn times besides density per pound


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Mar 4, 2009)

I will walk over oak to get to apple, 18 month seasoned, I don't think there is much hotter, Osage is about it.


----------



## Jon E (Mar 4, 2009)

That 8" deep bed of coals is still putting out some BTU's. It might burn quickly but apple is one of the better heat producers.

I burn some as I have a lot of old apple trees in the yard that I am trying to prune way back to allow them to fruit again. I'd rather put it in bins to dry and save it for BBQ, though. Apple is probably on my top 5 list of favorite firewood though. You get a big enough one and it also makes beautiful lumber.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with the sell idea, around here apple wood is going for 15 bucks for an arm load sized bundle.They dont even care if its seasoned.
Cut it up and post an ad on Craigslist.


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice about Craigslist. Once all this snow melts, I think I'll take down the second tree and split it up. Once people fire up their BBQ for the spring/summer then maybe I'll be able to make some $$ selling bundles for smokers.


----------



## BriGuy89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ideal-size apple for longer burning is 6-8 inches diameter, in my experience. Anything bigger doesn't fit well or takes too long to catch; whereas much smaller splits burn fairly quickly (and with a lot of ash), as you know.

I agree with others that if you have to burn it, it works best as a mix with oak or ash, and avoid using it when filling the stove for the overnight burn or you may not have any coals in the morning.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Mar 4, 2009)

well in my humble opinion apple wood is excellent to burn. 8 inches of coals? open the stove up and itll put off some major heat. not to mention it smells nice burning. but if your comparing it to oak sure it isnt going to burn as long..lol but longer isnt always better, imagine if you will a cold house on a cold morning, and now it isnt hard to wonder why you would want some apple.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> I will walk over oak to get to apple, 18 month seasoned, I don't think there is much hotter, Osage is about it.



I agree apple properly seasoned is great firewood. It's usually a serious pain too harvest though as it's always extremely limby. Splits hard too. That said it burns great, hot and long. It's pretty dense stuff.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah about 3 months ago i cut a little over half a cord of apple in my lower orchard and the stuff really sucks to cut way to many limbs i usually wont even bother splitting it unless it more than 20 inches. but your absolutely right when its seasoned its worth all the effort.


----------



## BriGuy89 (Mar 4, 2009)

My wife likes the pretty blue flames associated with burning apple wood too


----------



## MJR (Mar 4, 2009)

The little apple I get goes to the lake for cooking. Good eating.


----------



## getwood (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been burning apple that has been seasoned for 2 years. It seems to put out a lot heat and I have been satisfied with the burn times. I have an indoor woodstove; I have a thermometer on top and keep it burning between 600 and 700 degrees. I try to leve the doors shut and add wood once the temperature drops to 400 to 500 degrees (typically 3-4 hours). I rake the coals forward and start the process over. I guess I will end up burning around 20% less wood this year. I think the coals are a good thing.


----------

